# reusable hand warmer



## Spork (Dec 15, 2001)

I was looking at these Hand Warmers from campmor. Its really strange because just yesterday I was thinking about ordering one and telling my dad about them. then today when im out at the mall they are selling them! these things are amazing. I was skeptical from just looking online but seeing them in person makes me think totally different. you just squeeze the little button inside and move them around then all the liquid inside the little baggie turns into this stuff that looks like ice except they are nice and warm. they are rated to last 30-60 minutes if you keep them close to your body. i was wanting one for emergencies to carry in my coat pocket and I can bring a couple to work. Im not sure how well they would work when its -10F outside but still I think they will be quite handy and their cheap too. the disposable hand warmers that say up to 8 hours of heat is a big lie and are only good for a few hours when its cold outside. I don't know if anyone cares about these but its getting cold out and I thought these things were really neat. the mall was selling them for 10 and my parents bought a couple even after i told them they are 5 bucks online (and i see now 3.99 for 2 or more). I'm going to order about 10 of them, keep the ones i want and sell the others to people at work.


----------



## Empath (Dec 15, 2001)

I was using them (though not the same brand) for a time a couple of winters ago. The problem I found with them is that they wouldn't stand up to the recharging.


----------



## Spork (Dec 15, 2001)

I have heard these last quite a while. the guy at the mall said people usually loose them before they break, but of course when your giving someone your money they will tell you anything. they are made by a company called prism I think. the solution is contained in a heavy duty plastic pouch. I will be using them every night at work. if they last me even a month or two for 4 bucks I think there worth it. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Dec 16, 2001)

Wal-Mart carries a similar item, which can be recharged by microwaving in a bowl with at least 1" of water covering it. Unfortunately, mine met a terrible demise in my 1100W microwave oven. Although they say to nuke it 7 minutes, and then if there are still crystals in it, nuke it for one minute at a time, apparently they must have tested on a 600W oven.

I set the timer, then went to lock the front door, and got distracted by the TV. Suddenly, I remembered the heat pack and ran back to the kitchen. Although there were still about 3 minutes left on the timer, the bag was greatly inflated from the water inside boiling. Bummer. It was only about $3.87 so I guess it's not THAT big a loss, next time I'll make sure to stand in front of the microwave and watch it very closely.

Still, it is kinda cool, what with the reversible exothermic reaction and all...


----------



## geepondy (Dec 17, 2001)

Same thing with me. I bought my nephew the Walmart warmer and then cooked it the very first time in the microwave, just following directions. I'll stick to my good old fashioned Jone lighter fluid handwarmer, not that I've used one in years.


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Dec 18, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by geepondy:
*Same thing with me. I bought my nephew the Walmart warmer and then cooked it the very first time in the microwave, just following directions. I'll stick to my good old fashioned Jone lighter fluid handwarmer, not that I've used one in years.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I think I'd like to get me one of those handwarmers... it's like the Zippo lighter or the 3-D Mag-- sure, there's something more technologically advanced, but there's something about technology that has stood the test of time.


----------



## geepondy (Dec 18, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Alaric Darconville:
*I think I'd like to get me one of those handwarmers... it's like the Zippo lighter or the 3-D Mag-- sure, there's something more technologically advanced, but there's something about technology that has stood the test of time.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oh they maintain their heat consistently for hours on a single filling. Nice and toasty. That is they used to. I wonder if they're still available anymore. My curiosity is piqued, I'll have to do some research now.


----------



## sunspot (Dec 18, 2001)

How's about the electric glove liners that have a 9v batt on the wrist. Boot warmers also. Pricy though. A can of Ronson fluid's cheap.


----------



## Spork (Dec 19, 2001)

i would like to know where you can get the warmers with lighter fluid. i got my package today. i also bought one that burned the solid fuel sticks. maybe ill try it out tonight if its cold enough. a dozen fuel sticks are 1.99.


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Dec 20, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by phred:
*How's about the electric glove liners that have a 9v batt on the wrist. Boot warmers also. Pricy though. A can of Ronson fluid's cheap.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

You can start a fire with steel wool and a 9V battery, learned that in the Boy Scouts...

But it seems to me that a 9V battery just doesn't have the capacity to keep the heating elements in those socks warm for very long. A 9V battery only provides about 150-200 mAH or so, so the total wattage is pretty low. Haven't used those electric socks, myself, though...


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Dec 20, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by geepondy:
*Oh they maintain their heat consistently for hours on a single filling. Nice and toasty. That is they used to. I wonder if they're still available anymore. My curiosity is piqued, I'll have to do some research now.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

You find them in the sporting goods department at Wal-Mart...


----------



## sunspot (Dec 20, 2001)

alaric. The electric gloves has a claim of 110deg for 6hrs. See here . I still like the lighter fluid idea. It may be an anachronism but still the best deal around.


----------



## Spork (Dec 21, 2001)

I looked all over the big walmart here. all they have is the disposable hand warmers. I also went over to the flashlight area to see if they had the legend lx everyone is talking about. of course they dont have that either. We have about 3 more walmarts around here but im tired of them and dont feel like checking every store. im really sick of walmart and kmart. actually im ticked at about every store here. I live in the second biggest city in my state with stores all over and still have to order just about everything I need. is there any good online stores that sell the lighter fluid hand warmers?

update
i tried out the warmer that uses charcoal sticks at work the other night. it works great. I made a trip to gander mountain and they sell these and the sticks. i was very surprised. i really wanted one of the lighter fluid ones but i think these work just as well. it was in the 20's maybe even below that with the wind. instead of using it as a hand warmer I put it in my inside coat pocket. its like having a heated jacket. since its inside the coat more of the heat is trapped and keeps you warmer instead of leaking out into the air like it would in a front pocket. in the outside pockets it doesn't feel as warm since theres no insulation to hold in the heat but still as good as the small disposable warmers. i might try keeping it wrapped in a cloth or something in my pocket to help hold in the heat. I guess the real test will be when the 30 below wind chills show up.


----------



## red_jeep (Dec 22, 2001)

Restoration Hardware (online and in some malls) has those lighter-fluid hand warmers. Haven't tried mine out yet. Giving it to Dad for Xmas. He used to have one of the Jone models. RH calls it the "1955 handwarmer". Check it out: 1955 Handwarmer


----------

